# Thermal Curtains-simple investment.



## Sandals (27 Feb 2014)

Have just hung Thermal Curtains the hall side of my front door and two large side panels. Purchased readymade for €150 and pole/tiebacks and wall hooks €46. They look well and hang well. Fantastic in making hall more warmer, even noticeable in the morning. 

Am looking into changing window curtains with them but unfort radiators under all window. Hate short curtains but blocking radiators would be fruitless exercise.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Feb 2014)

We have them on strategic windows (ie where the weather hits the house) and we just slide the bottom in behind the radiators. OK it bunches up a bit, but it still gives great insulation. Our windows are not that wide, so we just have one lined curtain per window with the thermal lining attached to the back of the curtain. It also acts as a blackout curtain for easier sleeps.


----------



## MrEarl (27 Feb 2014)

Sandals said:


> Have just hung Thermal Curtains the hall side of my front door and two large side panels. Purchased readymade for €150 and pole/tiebacks and wall hooks €46. They look well and hang well. Fantastic in making hall more warmer, even noticeable in the morning.
> 
> Am looking into changing window curtains with them but unfort radiators under all window. Hate short curtains but blocking radiators would be fruitless exercise.




Hello,

May I ask you where you bought the curtains for your hall door and side panels, we have a similar requirement for our own home ?

When you say you bought them readymade, did someone come and measure or did you just take your own measurements and then order online or something ?

Thank you


----------



## huskerdu (27 Feb 2014)

Eithneangela said:


> We have them on strategic windows (ie where the weather hits the house) and we just slide the bottom in behind the radiators. OK it bunches up a bit, but it still gives great insulation. Our windows are not that wide, so we just have one lined curtain per window with the thermal lining attached to the back of the curtain. It also acts as a blackout curtain for easier sleeps.



WE did that exactly. I bought curtains that hang a few inches lower than the rad, and tuck them in behind the rad when we draw them.


----------



## Bronte (28 Feb 2014)

Sandals said:


> Am looking into changing window curtains with them but unfort radiators under all window. Hate short curtains but blocking radiators would be fruitless exercise.


 
Have you space behind the curtain for another rail, you could then hang them there.  I did this recently for black out blinds and I tuck them in behind the radiator, as they are relatively short, while they are not termals, because of the type of material they prevent the heat from going out the window.  Bought them ready made in Hickeys (I'll double check this, might have been somewhere else), but I've heard one can also get them in Guineys.  As the curtains were more than enough I just used one and cut it in two.  Very simple and effective.


----------



## Leo (28 Feb 2014)

Please keep all posts seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------



## Floorplan (28 Feb 2014)

If you can, also put in a pelmet and have the curtain trail on the floor - this prevents thermal looping where warm air is cooled at the window, drops to the floor and sucks in hot air at the top to replace it - causing a draught in the room and negating some of the benefit of the curtain.


www.floorplan.ie


----------



## Sandals (28 Feb 2014)

Bought in Better Bedding Galway. Ready made ring tops in packet, just purchased the 90 by 90. Yes had let the hall ones puddle on the floor, however what has been great because there is so much bulk when I put the cord tie-back around them they are slightly elevated off the tiles. 

Have ordered these pressure track rods poles (€8) that simple you twist to fit between the block sides of the window...going to make a simple insulated piece of fabric to hang off these for study/bedrooms etc so no need to change 90 drop curtains.

Am goin buy shorter length thermal curtains tomorrow for two windows in sitting room (have only one pole going over them) and planning putting in two rad covers if I hate the short length.


----------

